# North Slope Road



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone been up to Christmas Meadows or across North Slope road to Stateline Res. and Hoop Lake? I am trying to find out if you can get into them locations to camp and ride the ATVs. How much snow is in them areas?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Last week I was told the North Slope Road was closed, snowed-in on Elizabeth Pass.

It's been cold here all week, 29 degrees this morning, so it may still be snow bound.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll see if any of the guys have been up at the cabin, they'll know if its open & how far.


----------

